# In what language and tools are demos and cr@cker tools made?



## Chetan1991 (Oct 23, 2013)

The intro demos and programs (such as trainers) that come with cr@cked games are very small in size. They also seem to be built in assembly and independent of external libraries like MVC or Cygwin. Does anybody knows what tools are available to create such demos and programs?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 23, 2013)

In most cases Core C / C++. But I have seen cracks build on .NET too but very few. Peoples figure out the algorithm used to generate Key's and develop a program same as the product manufacturer which generate keys for sell.

Intro Demos are simple videos which is integrated in the application itself.

Trial versions are programs with limited capabilities which gets decided by the Keys used.

Trainers are part of the program. Or you can say a copy of the same product which is limited to click on highlighted areas as per the tutorial goes on by restricting clicks.

And regarding size, don't think integrating videos and all will raise the size in that way you are thinking, as exe is highly compressed.

One I came across a crack which was about 10MB or something but it extracted the thing to around 700MB. It use Uharc


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks. I meant the animated demos such as those from demoscene which use procedural programming to create texture etc.
The question remains; which tools? Which compiler and IDE or GUI builder?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 24, 2013)

Chetan1991 said:


> Thanks. I meant the animated demos such as those from demoscene which use procedural programming to create texture etc.



This I don't understand.



> The question remains; which tools? Which compiler and IDE or GUI builder?



GUI Builder? It's complete C++. Low level Windows Programming.

Which IDE / which Compiler I don't know really, but it can be something different.

See, you don't need to look beyond, just look at MNC's in India and they have their own Code generation tools, UI Designer, Framework etc. It's just that they are company proprietary. So they don't work that way we think they do.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2013)

^^I guess OP has question on visualizations patterns created by cracker release groups


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 3, 2013)

Could be openGL or other similar libraries. Not entirely sure.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 21, 2013)

The GUI, my guess, is that its lowlevel C++/.NET programming...



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Trainers are part of the program. Or you can say a copy of the same product which is limited to click on highlighted areas as per the tutorial goes on by restricting clicks.
> 
> And regarding size, don't think integrating videos and all will raise the size in that way you are thinking, as exe is highly compressed.
> 
> One I came across a crack which was about 10MB or something but it extracted the thing to around 700MB. It use Uharc



Trainers work by manipulating values on the memory... thus you can have infinite ammo health/sheild etc etc..

and intro videos are not videos in the strict sense.. those are just codes which manipulate the pixels based on the algo. just like a simple 2d game on a script. the more elegant the intro, the more talented the coder..

and that Uharc is crazy a$$ algo...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 15, 2013)

Demos, I have read that they are made in assembly! 

As far as trainers and bots are concerned, am very certain they are made in C#, C# is popular these days and C++ too. 
And actually in AutoIT also!


----------

